# Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald Tour 14+15



## KaetheR (3. April 2017)

Hallo, 

im Mai geht's für ein Wochenende mit unserer Mädels-Biketruppe nach Bundenthal.
Für Samstag und Sonntag haben wir einen Tourguide.
Freitags wollen wir "auf eigene Faust" fahren. 

Ist jemand von Euch schon mal die Tour 14 (Dahn-Südost) bzw 15 (Dahn-Süd) des Mountainbikeparks gefahren?
Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?

Gerne auch Vorschläge für Alternativen (bis S2, max. 1000hm) 

Danke und viele Grüße
Käthe


----------



## Klickgrind32 (7. April 2017)

Hi die beiden Touren bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Von stimmen anderer und meiner Erfahrung mit den Touren 16-20 ist die Erweiterung grundsätzlich eher eine "mogelpackung", zumindest für einheimische. Geringer trailanteil < 10% und wenn dann sehr wahrscheinlich bergauf. Man geht den Wanderern eben aus dem Weg. Große Ausnahme die 4 km Kiefer flowtrail südöstlich von Bad bergzabern, Richtung Weiler/st. Germannshof Bestandteil der Tour nr 10. Wundert mich echt, dass der im MTB Park Programm ist. Ansonsten sorry. Bin dort zu wenig unterwegs um was besseres bzw. verlässliches vorschlagen zu können. Sicher ist nur, dort gibt es jede Menge Trails. 

Habt ihr bei teailrock gebucht? Bei Patrick wiedemann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (10. April 2017)

Hallo @Klickgrind32, 

vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung...das ist leider auch meine Vermutung :-(
Wobei sich die ersten Zeilen der Beschreibung eigentlich gut anhören 

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/pfalz/bundenthal-tour-15-dahn-sued/20716263/
Die Tour führt von Bundenthal, vorbei am Flugplatz Söller, auf einem super Trail über den Beißenberg nach Nothweiler. Weiter bergauf in Richtung Wegelnburg (Höchstgelegene Burgruine der Pfalz). Unterhalb der Wegelnburg beginnt der erste Serpentienentrail in Richtung Schönau. Insgesamt 21 fahrbare Kurven erwarten Dich. Weiter geht es Richtung Rumbach wo beim Brettelhof eine  weitere Serpentienenabfahrt (11 Kurven)  folgt.  *Einstufung der Strecke:*
schwere Tour (S1 - S3)  zwei Serpenienenabfahrten

Habe mir mal nun eine Karte bestellt und werde mir da Ganze mal ansehen. Meine Bikekollegin, die eine unserer Touren guidet, muss dann mit ran bei der Planung 
Die zweite Tour ist von unserer Unterkunft (Haus Fladenstein) organisiert.


----------



## Klickgrind32 (10. April 2017)

Hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an. Ich kenne die Passage von der Wegelnburg, über Hohenburg, weiter nach Fleckenstein bis runter nach Hirschthal. Zwischen den Burgen gibt es wirklich Passagen mit S2-S3 (mehrmals fahren bis man die einfachste Linie gefunden hat) 

Unabhängig von den Trails, die Locations sind es auf alle Fälle wert. 

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Diesen Thread besser nochmals im Nachbar-Forum (Heidelberg, Pfalz, ...) platzieren.
Da bekommst du mehr und bessere Rückmeldungen als hier im Saarländer/Westpfalz Eck.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2017)

In Bundenthal gibt es oberhalb des Sportplatzes auf der CC Strecke genügend Möglichkeiten um sich auszutoben. Wenn ihr dem Norbert ( Haus Fladenstein ) euren Anspruch mitteilt, wird er auf der Tour sicherlich darauf eingehen.

Viel Spaß in der dortigen Gegend


----------



## KaetheR (18. April 2017)

Hallo @Gianty, 

danke für Deinen Tipp bzgl. der CC Strecke. Dann gucke ich mir die mal noch an 
Denke, dass die geführte Tour gut wird 

Grüße


----------



## Klickgrind32 (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo KaetheR,
wegen


Klickgrind32 schrieb:


> Große Ausnahme die 4 km Kiefer flowtrail südöstlich von Bad bergzabern, Richtung Weiler/st. Germannshof Bestandteil der Tour nr 10. Wundert mich echt, dass der im MTB Park Programm ist


war ich heute mal wieder dort unterwegs. Das MTB-Schild zum Trail zeigt nicht mehr nach "rechts" zum Trail, sondern irgendwohin nach "links".  Daher mein o.g. Kommentar (falls du dort mal unterwegs sein solltest) mit Vorsicht genießen.  Aber den Trail gibt's natürlich noch und ist nach wie vor genial.


----------



## KaetheR (24. Mai 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp. Merke ich mir.

Sind am Wochenende weder die Tour 14 noch 15 gefahren  Freitags war das Wetter mehr als bescheiden und an den beiden anderen Tagen sind wir dann um Dahn und Bundenthal. 
Aber sie stehen weiter auf dem Programm


----------

